# Call of Duty 2 multiplayer crash



## bookwyrm (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't get my new COD2 to start, its part of the warchest pack which includes COD and COD:UO. The single player works fine but when I try multiplayer I get this as the error report. I'm running windows vista on a dell inspiron 530 with core2 quad at 2.4 GHz and 3 gigs of ram any help on this would be great, thanks
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	cod2mp_s.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	4345db38
Fault Module Name:	cod2mp_s.exe
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	4345db38
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00145a88
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	d649
Additional Information 2:	f8ee2a849e65043b249d2db72407b350
Additional Information 3:	35c6
Additional Information 4:	b6952176cdaddd795d7a51a002a4bc8f


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

What is your network connection? Dialup or Broadband? You need broadband for this game.

Then again, the game online files may be corrupted. Have you tried removing and reinstalling the game.

Have you contacted the game's Tech Support?


----------



## bookwyrm (Apr 7, 2008)

I have broadband, and I reinstalled the game, I'm waiting for tech support reply


----------



## soldjer (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi m8, I got a totally same problem. System restore helps but only temporary. Please answer me if u have found a solution to the problem!


----------



## soldjer (Nov 13, 2008)

I have found a solution, thank god...
New drivers for Graphic & Video card... Now works fine (Vista 64)


----------



## marediajoyeb (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi I got a same problem with the multiplayer part. I want to no that how did your work and I also have vista 64


----------



## soldjer (Nov 13, 2008)

The problem was in my Realtek sound drivers, when i reinstall my sound drivers i can start the game (but only once). and so i have been reinstalling my sound drivers 4 a long time so i could play  and then the ERROR just stopped to appear. hope it help's u!


----------



## soldjer (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, and sound driver problem was related to my HEADPHONES! Before i started using headphones i had no problem. try ro reinsall sound drivers


----------

